# painting over k rend



## reddecorator

Does anyone know if its possible to paint over krend? I have trawled the net and cannot see anything.. seems like it is a lime based product and some say the paint will diassappear into it. K rend spec sheets say it is possible, but I am not sure whether that is over the base coat and not the top coat.. very confused and need to find out have a £35,000 pound job here but it will be more if i have to seal it up first..need help..I am ringing k rend tom but am not hopeful as they aren't decorators. If you have used it before could you contact me..this is my first time on here too nice one


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

The majority of those on this site are from the US, and I can say I've never heard of that product. Hopefully someone else will be able to help you out.


----------



## Cockney Geezer

reddecorator said:


> Does anyone know if its possible to paint over krend? I have trawled the net and cannot see anything.. seems like it is a lime based product and some say the paint will diassappear into it. K rend spec sheets say it is possible, but I am not sure whether that is over the base coat and not the top coat.. very confused and need to find out have a £35,000 pound job here but it will be more if i have to seal it up first..need help..I am ringing k rend tom but am not hopeful as they aren't decorators. If you have used it before could you contact me..this is my first time on here too nice one


Yeh you can paint it...Id go for a thinned pliolite first then a full one at this time of year..but do a test area first somewhere out of the way


----------

